# Framing nailers in general



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im not sure if this is the right kind of question to ask here, so if its not then a moderator can take it down. Im just an average homeowner with some projects I need to get done. I want a framing nailer but don't need the pro level. Im looking at two that have really decent user reviews. Surebonder framing nailer model 9772 & another brand called NuMax. 

I think the surbonder has a slight edge over the Numax, but the NuMax has very good reviews & is less in cost. The cost of these guns run from about $90. for NUMax and from $113-140 for the Surbond depending on where or who you buy it from. NuMax you need to change out trigger parts to go between bump & sequential fire. I have no need for the rapid fire sequential so thats not an issue, but Im not in favor of those O rings used in the trigger which could cause air leaks. Beyond that I think is a pretty good gun overall. Anyone have any advice or opinions on either of these guns for a guy who wont be using it every day of the week. And Im pretty good with not abusing my tools & everything I own is maintained.
Thanks.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Never used either one but I do know a lot of people have shot themselves with nailers. You do know you need to get a compressor with them. I would chose the one that got the most and best reviews.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Robpo said:


> Never used either one but I do know a lot of people have shot themselves with nailers. You do know you need to get a compressor with them. I would chose the one that got the most and best reviews.


Yes- I know you need an air compressor. I have one three times larger than what is needed for a framing nailer. Yes a lot of people shoot themselves accidently. I also know people who can't walk & chew gum at the same time:whistling2: Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Make sure the nails they use are readily available in your area. Or can use several different brands of nails.Not all framing nails fit all guns.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're just using it occasionally, the Central Pneumatic framing nailers from Harbor Freight are decent enough. I've had mine for about 3 years and the only problem I have had is nails jamming from my underpowered air compressor. Give 'em a look-see.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would give the Harbor Freight a look as well. As long as you keep it oiled it should work just fine. 

I have the Campbell Hausfield bundled packed that HD was selling. I got 3 nailers (framing, finishing and brad) along with the compressor for about $300. The nailers have built a 2 story garage and 2 story addition. The compressor didn't make it though.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Make sure the nails they use are readily available in your area. Or can use several different brands of nails.Not all framing nails fit all guns.


Thanks. That's good advice. I did check my area & I don't think I will have any issues with nails or the available sizes that I need. Thanks.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> If you're just using it occasionally, the Central Pneumatic framing nailers from Harbor Freight are decent enough. I've had mine for about 3 years and the only problem I have had is nails jamming from my underpowered air compressor. Give 'em a look-see.


Thanks. I have taken a look at them at the local HF store out here. But if I had to make a choice between th HF & the NuMax, I would go with the NuMax. There's just something in general that bugs me about HF stuff. It's not their nailer or any other tool. But when you buy-let's say a 4 inch grinder from HF on sale for $14 bucks, & you know that the cheapest you can get one at general retailers start around $50 bucks, it just makes me wonder a wee bit how they can do that. Maybe paying people in china less than 10 cents an hour does it. Thanks!


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> I would give the Harbor Freight a look as well. As long as you keep it oiled it should work just fine.
> 
> I have the Campbell Hausfield bundled packed that HD was selling. I got 3 nailers (framing, finishing and brad) along with the compressor for about $300. The nailers have built a 2 story garage and 2 story addition. The compressor didn't make it though.


The only tool I ever owned made by CH was a electric power washer & that thing outlasted the next three power washers I bought after it finally failed. It lasted about three years more than it should have & I used the crap out of it. The CH nailers you got were a good deal. But the problem with CH is there is no consistency in the quality of their product. If the parts they get to put a nailer or anything else together are within spec, you get a really good tool at a very affordable price. But then if you happen to get the one that was made on Monday morning or friday afternoon--your screwed. That's been my experience with them. But I guess you can say that about anything these days.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Realizing you don't need a production nailer.... but by the same token you probably don't want some unknown POS that most of us have never heard of..... maybe reliable or maybe impossible to find generac nails or a repair kit.

I'd spend the extra $15 for a PC (Porter Cable) 350... just a non fancy *tried and true* piece of equipment. (You can probably find campatible nails at your local Walgreens (just kidding).

I've let that puppy fall from rafters, my son using wrong pnematic oil, and it's had no problem in limited ( I'm a GC.... not a framer) use over 10+ years.

Bump can seem to be a production/speed enhancement, and it is, but it can also be a convenient enhancement... I've put that 350 on an extension pole with bump on and leaned out windows nailing siding.

Maybe HFreight has improved.... but I tried one for two days when I needed an extra for a big flooring job, and that pup had a lot of trouble with double firing (extreemly dangerous).... I do use some HF limited use tools, but nail guns.... NO WAY.... (take that back, I do have their pin nailer)

Good luck.... But I'd get relable /safe for your application.

Best

Peter


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Have never heard of the brands you mentioned. But for the money your talking I would look at Ridgid if Home depot close. I have had mine 7years (hard years) and no problem. Life time warranty and a really liberal return policy would be worth a little more than a no name in my opinion.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> Have never heard of the brands you mentioned. But for the money your talking I would look at Ridgid if Home depot close. I have had mine 7years (hard years) and no problem. Life time warranty and a really liberal return policy would be worth a little more than a no name in my opinion.


Yep....* Tools* suggestion is better idea than my PC350 for your use..... 

(I have a Riged as a backup... never needed/used/opened that I got in a "special buy" with a palm nailer for 99 bucks.)


----------



## psal217050 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bought a refurbed Freeman (I think PFN64) finishing nailer for about $74 off . Very easy to use and works flawlessly.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

psal217050 said:


> Bought a refurbed Freeman (I think PFN64) finishing nailer for about $74 off . Very easy to use and works flawlessly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I came across advertising for Freeman & I thought the price was right. Don't think I ever seen one however. Im going to take another look at them. I need the thing for a couple of major projects on my property. So I want something that will get through the work without any issues. Some of these brands like freeman, I never knew about until recently. Sounds like your happy with the referb you got. Good luck !
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## psal217050 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine was a finishing nailer and worked great on brick mould. I need a framing nailer too.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Check out a pawn shop, sometimes you can pick up a pro nailer for the price of the cheap ones, also craigs list.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

psal217050 said:


> Mine was a finishing nailer and worked great on brick mould. I need a framing nailer too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


Hey- I went on the Freeman tool website & took a look at the Framing gun specs. Model PFR 2190. Im a little concerned over one spec. The weight of the tool. They list something like 7.5 pounds net & 14.5 pounds gross? If the gross weight is 14.5 pounds when loaded, that would be of concern to me. If your doing work overhead like rafters, this could be a real strain on your arms & back. And even for stud framing that's a lot of verticle weight. 

I also comapared it to Hitach NR90AE which weighs in around 7.5 pounds. Don't give any numbers for net or gross but that's a hell of a lot lighter for sure. I just had a custom home built for myself. The two carpenters used Hitachi NR 90 AE nailers. The nail cost alone on my home came out to just over $1,200. In the five months of construction I was on the job site every day. I recall only seeing the lead carpenters Hitachi jam twice during the entire job. Pretty impressive. I think Lowes has that Hitachi on sale now for $179. Just thought I would pass this info on to you. Nailer weight could be a problem for me. My elbows are stressed already & I've had spine surgery twice. The last surgery was in 2013 & it's left me weaker in the legs & lower spine, so I have to look at everything Im going to do or buy to make sure its the right fit. I only have one of me & as long as the wife keeps feeding me, I have to stay on the job.:thumbup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the older style hitachis were built like tanks they last upwards of 15 years when maintained , the newer ones are pretty much the same as the rest in contractor grade ones sold in big box stores. they hold up for a few years then toss em if used every day

as for weight, the very lightweight nailers are more prone to kickback as they dont have the weight in them, it forces you to press harder which can have more of a tole on your joints.. the heavier models like you said are a nuisance for overhead work.. try to find something in the middel


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Never heard of Freeman. I will tell you one to stay away from Grizzly my friend bought one. It didn't last 3 months now he's pretty handy so he tore it apart and all it needs is a little plastic part and all they will tell him is part not available. And to talk to their customer service is a joke.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Never heard of Freeman. I will tell you one to stay away from Grizzly my friend bought one. It didn't last 3 months now he's pretty handy so he tore it apart and all it needs is a little plastic part and all they will tell him is part not available. And to talk to their customer service is a joke.


Grizzly nailers. I did look at them on line but was not impressed with their offers so I won't be buying a Grizzly. On the other hand there are some things Grizzly has that are not bad. Grizzly is just another name for stuff made in china. But I've seen some of their high end woodworking machinery & it's pretty decent. So I guess certain items are of better quality & the rest like nailers- maybe not too good. 

Freeman I found by accident. They offer a seven year warranty & I really have not seen any bad reviews. I think they are made here in USA. But I also think they make another nailer branded as NUMAX. NuMax is a lower price. You can get a NuMax for around $90. & the Freeman on average runs $135. But if you go look for Freeman on Amazon.com you can get one for around $107 new but no carrying case with it. The carying case makes a difference in price. You can also order a Freeman from Home Depot on line with free shipping for $129 with the case, complete.


----------

